# Any judo clubs in Birmingham Alabama



## Alabamajudo (Jun 24, 2021)

Are there any judo clubs or places that teach judo in Birmingham. I am aware that Gracie Barra has some classes, but it's only twice a week and I am unable to show up for one of those days. Are there any other options?


----------

